# Using Oracal 651 for car window decals, do I need application tape?



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just getting started, but seem to have heat pressing t-shirts going well. Now I want to make some vinyl window decals. If I use a film such as Oracal 651, will I still need to use application tape? Or once I am done cutting/weeding will I be able to squeegy the graphic on? Thanks!


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

Yes....you will need app tape.....on almost everything except tshirt vinyl. I use comform 4075 mostly. I've tried the clear stuff but never was very good at mastering it.


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

Agree with the above comment, you will need application tape. The thing with vinyl is you should not touch the adhesive with your fingers as the oil from your fingers ruins the adhesive.

I have low stick, medium stick and clear film application tape and all work with different vinyls. 

For example the low tack works with glossy vinyl and is better suited when you are applying vinyl to sensitive surfaces (so it leaves the vinyl decal behind and peels off without taking everything with it). 

The clear tape works well with glossy vinyl colours and what I use for my smaller decals - easier for the customer to see where they are sticking their decal....

But if you have a matt coloured vinyl you will need the medium tack. 

The best bet for you is to get the medium tack/stick vinyl which will work with all vinyls you will be working with. If the application tape doesn't have enough stick the decal won't lift off the bottom liner properly which is a muck around.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you need app tape unless you are gifted or your customers are not


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why 651?......751 is my recommendation for outside work.....651 shrinks too much.....


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

651 shrinks?? I'm confused on that comment. I use 651 and have had no complaints about that? Curious to know more??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> 651 shrinks?? I'm confused on that comment. I use 651 and have had no complaints about that? Curious to know more??


Not much else to say....651 shrinks too much....Put a sample of each on your vehicle and see what they look like after a year or two and you will see what I mean..For the 0.35 per square foot difference in price it is not a big deal to use 751....


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

651-calendered
751-cast


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

App tape for lettering and complex graphics. No app tape for stripes just lots of app fluid (soap n water).

751 and 951 are much easier to work with, 651 for non complex curves and verticle surfaces.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Should have read this before I just bought my roll of 651  I will try 751 next time


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I have had 651 on some over the road semi trucks working in the southwest and the vinyl has shrunk but the shrink is very limited. maybe 1/32 of an inch on the edges. I have never experienced any additional vinyl shrink.


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

I had purchased from Coastal Business Supply their HTM1 Transfer Mask
Would this work as an app tape for Oracle 651?


----------

